# Kicker QS 65.2 Components



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys I am going to give you a little review about the new Kicker QS 65.2 matched components

I had the pleasure of installing these today in a 2004 mustang, along with a kicker ZX 650.4,ZX 750.1 and pioneer avh-p3200bt head unit

I had my buddy order these as I thought they would fit his application and style of music very and and boy oh boy DID THEY!!

These speakers consist of a 6 1/2" midbass/midrange a 30mm tetron tweeter and biampable crossover, they can be mounted either coaxially or seperately and they include a solid aluminum phase plug and push style terminals as opposed to slide on terminals alot of speakers have, the driver on these speakers is MASSIVE in terms of depth and the size of the basket itself so make sure you have enough space to mount these or plan on doing some cutting away at your panels

I am used to having a metal dome tweeter in my car and was never a fan of soft dome tweets as they are to soft for me but I have to say these tweeters were AMAZING and that is the only word I can use to describe them, they were super clean and suprisingly accurate, I really didnt feel there was anything they could have done to improve the way these tweeters sounded as at least to me they were PERFECT.

The midbass on these was suprisingly deep playing down to about 60hz or so with no audible breakup or distortion of any type, I must say I was very impressed with these speakers all the way around and can only assume they will get even better once they break in a bit

I currently only have them running off of two channel of the amp and am running the rears off the other two channels of the amp since his subwoofer hadnt come in yet I was using the back speakers as a dedicated midbass until the sub gets delivered, Once I get the sub in I plan on running the rears off of radio power and BiAmping the components as I really think that will make these puppies shine since this amp is capable of 120x4 at 4 OHMS it has plenty of power for these puppies


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the review, I find these to be quite interesting. What can you compare them too?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Kind of pricey here...Kicker QS652 (09qs652) - 6-1/2" Component Systems - Sonic Electronix ....maybe cheaper on ebay


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Kind of pricey here...Kicker QS652 (09qs652) - 6-1/2" Component Systems - Sonic Electronix ....maybe cheaper on ebay


He got them for MUCH MUCH MUCH less


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

kizz said:


> Thanks for the review, I find these to be quite interesting. What can you compare them too?


Hmm thats tricky since I havent seen many comp sets lately with this beefy of a midrange driver so I dont think any "sets" are comparable unless you were making your own "set"


----------



## brianalexander (Aug 2, 2009)

i'm considering picking up a set as well (i work at bb too) thanks for the review! not too many people have talked much about these speakers.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

brianalexander said:


> i'm considering picking up a set as well (i work at bb too) thanks for the review! not too many people have talked much about these speakers.


Order them off the accomodation like he did and you will get them for less than 150 dollars...


----------



## brianalexander (Aug 2, 2009)

exactly, was just rollin' through their accommodation price sheet. wanting to upgrade my PPI components.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Why do they need 12 screws to hold down the woofer? seems like overkill to me. 
The tweeter seems really deep too. overall, it seems like it could be a nice set. Thanks for the prelim. review.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

jonnyanalog said:


> Why do they need 12 screws to hold down the woofer? seems like overkill to me.
> The tweeter seems really deep too. overall, it seems like it could be a nice set. Thanks for the prelim. review.


You dont NEED 12 screws to hold them down, they give you differently spaced holes in order to fit in a larger variety of cars without modification


----------



## brianalexander (Aug 2, 2009)

just ordered my set. how long did they take for your buddy to receive them?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

brianalexander said:


> just ordered my set. how long did they take for your buddy to receive them?


Both people that I have had order them they were shipped the very next day, not the 4-6 weeks that they list

My one buddy ordered
QS comps,ks 6x8's,z series 2 and 4 channel amp kits,650.4 4 channel,750.1 sub amp and solo classic 12 in the box...He ordered everything on Monday and received it by Thursday of the same week


----------



## brianalexander (Aug 2, 2009)

tinctorus said:


> Both people that I have had order them they were shipped the very next day, not the 4-6 weeks that they list
> 
> My one buddy ordered
> QS comps,ks 6x8's,z series 2 and 4 channel amp kits,650.4 4 channel,750.1 sub amp and solo classic 12 in the box...He ordered everything on Monday and received it by Thursday of the same week


sounds great! i ordered the qs comps and the 10zx700.5. looking forward to getting everything installed!


----------



## brianalexander (Aug 2, 2009)

just got em delivered. these things are completely beefy. install will happen tomorrow!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

brianalexander said:


> just got em delivered. these things are completely beefy. install will happen tomorrow!


LOL... All I have to say is I TOLD YOU SO!!!!

Seriously aren't they absolutely beautiful?? I also LOVE the push pin/push lock style terminals


----------



## brianalexander (Aug 2, 2009)

JUST finished getting most of everything together. I had to modify my doors a bit and rerun some speaker wire. They do sound amazing! The base is really prevalent. Loads better than my PPI' 356cs's. I only listened to a few tracks, and haven't dialed anything in yet but first impression is very high!

I also installed the kicker amp. geez that thing is LOUD. holy crap i almost blew off my ears. 

Tomororw I need to deal with some speaker hiss and a thump inbetween tracks.


----------



## chapdawg1971 (Mar 8, 2010)

What are you guys picking these sets up for?


----------



## brianalexander (Aug 2, 2009)

chapdawg1971 said:


> What are you guys picking these sets up for?



we get special promotional pricing because we are employees of best buy. Kicker is a new brand being sold at the store. 

(they have accommodation pricing for employees so we can get our hands on their stuff and move their stuff to our customers)


----------



## chapdawg1971 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ahhh, got ya. I'd probably have a set as well if I worked at BB. Thanks.


----------



## StealthHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

I've got a set of Kicker RS65.2s and they are amazing. They will go real low and take the spec'd nominal RMS easy. The tweeters are a little harsh but offsetting them sorts that out. I'm running them with an Alpine MRP-F550

I wonder how they compare to the QS65.2s, since there is a $100 price difference.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I started a review on these several months ago, I had a doa tweeter so it was only a partial review. I ended up using an old set of r25s tweets. Aside from my bad luck I loved the set! The midbass/midrange was stellar. 
To the person asking about the rs set..... In some ways I like that set better... The midrange is definitely better and the midbass is snappy as all hell just not as low. To me the set is similar to the focal polyglass line (new version Also a great set!) The tweeter is extremely detailed, I would try and get them off axis or kicks....something to cater to its natural characteristics........
Just my 2cents......
glad to see someone else trying out this awesome kicker set!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

sorry, miss read your post.....thought you were wondering how the rs set was, not that you already had it...... sounds like we have the same results though


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

I should get a part time job at BB........................


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

freemind said:


> I should get a part time job at BB........................


But then according to everyone on this site you wont know ****, and you are automatically assumed a moron who wouldnt know the difference between a ford ranger and a range rover...


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Not be a jrek or anythign just though I would add a little of personal experience abotu my kicker SS 6.5" componenets since I ran them for almost two years, and the QS is pretty much the replacement for them. They where fantastic at first then I would say a year in one of the coils just fell off the board of the crossover , which I had to argue with kicker to get them to warranty, but they did replace it. Then finally at about the two year mark all four surronds came unglued from the basket  it was a said day. I can only hope they have changed the glue becaus e they where awesome speakers, but just didn't hold up.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

tinctorus said:


> But then according to everyone on this site you wont know ****, and you are automatically assumed a moron who wouldnt know the difference between a ford ranger and a range rover...


They're not the same?


----------



## TEARfromRED (Oct 2, 2009)

im also a bby worker and decided to try this set and got rid of my 720prs set (car is extremely loud while running and needed something that would play louder). they're okay, I like the tweeter more on this set and the woofer wayyyy more on the prs set


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

really? you like the woofer more? what would you say is different about it from the pio's?


----------



## TEARfromRED (Oct 2, 2009)

tweeter was better on the kicker set
woofer was better on the pioneer set

my previous post was worded poorly. i thought the mids in the pioneer set played much with much more authority, especially at lower frequencies.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

haha, actually, i think i just read your post wrong, thats my dislexia getting me. its a surprise i don't install speakers in backwards sometimes. lmao


----------



## transaman98 (Feb 7, 2007)

I would use your words carefully when talking about special pricing for employees from a vendor that Best Buy carries. When it comes to stuff like this its usually best to keep the price to yourself. On a side note I also picked up 2 pair of the QS components. 6 1/2" set will be getting bi amped off a JL 450/4 and the 5 1/4" set will also be bi amped off of a JL 300/4. I am ready to hear them. I don't know how much I will like having the tweeters of the 6 1/2" set on axis. Time will tell.


----------



## brianalexander (Aug 2, 2009)

transaman98 said:


> I would use your words carefully when talking about special pricing for employees from a vendor that Best Buy carries. When it comes to stuff like this its usually best to keep the price to yourself. On a side note I also picked up 2 pair of the QS components. 6 1/2" set will be getting bi amped off a JL 450/4 and the 5 1/4" set will also be bi amped off of a JL 300/4. I am ready to hear them. I don't know how much I will like having the tweeters of the 6 1/2" set on axis. Time will tell.


so after listening to these guys for a while, i am in love with the mid, but the tweets on my set are kinda harsh. I think it might be an issue with my HU, but at the same time I am getting a bunch of static in the tweet. any thoughts would be appreciated!!


----------



## TEARfromRED (Oct 2, 2009)

no static from mine, but a do agree that the tweeter does fatigue the ear quickly

it's about the only passive set i've ever had that didn't have the option to take the tweeter down 3db (theres a 0, +3, and +6) I think they're worth what I paid, but there's no way i'd consider them again for what they sell for online


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

brianalexander said:


> so after listening to these guys for a while, i am in love with the mid, but the tweets on my set are kinda harsh. I think it might be an issue with my HU, but at the same time I am getting a bunch of static in the tweet. any thoughts would be appreciated!!


Well the easiest way if you havent already set the tweeters to 0DB then I would suggest Bi-Amping them components and then turning the gains down on the 2 channels of the amp that you have running the tweeters, That is what I ended up doing on one of the guys cars here at work...Even at 0DB they were still to bright so I Bi-Amped them and turned the gains down on the tweeters until they sounded GREAT


----------



## emanuel2091 (May 24, 2011)

i work at bb to and i was thinking on buying the polk 6500 but i like the QS to.. but are they really worth it..because i have never heard them in person soo...

any help will be appreciated..


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

emanuel2091 said:


> i work at bb to and i was thinking on buying the polk 6500 but i like the QS to.. but are they really worth it..because i have never heard them in person soo...
> 
> any help will be appreciated..


These are two VERY different comp sets! What type of music do you listen to. What does the rest of your system consist of (sub, amps, power available for comps), mounting locations, etc.....
The polks are amazing, very detailed, transparent, but still very laid back/natural. 
The QS are also very detailed but in a more aggressive manor (not harsh) and have a substantial amount more midbass but that may or may not be a problem depending on your sub. 
I also found the Polks will require a little more effort in the install (although its no more then what people should do when ever they install any comps) where as the kicker are a little more "drop in" friendly but again will get even better with a solid install.


----------



## emanuel2091 (May 24, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> These are two VERY different comp sets! What type of music do you listen to. What does the rest of your system consist of (sub, amps, power available for comps), mounting locations, etc.....
> The polks are amazing, very detailed, transparent, but still very laid back/natural.
> The QS are also very detailed but in a more aggressive manor (not harsh) and have a substantial amount more midbass but that may or may not be a problem depending on your sub.
> I also found the Polks will require a little more effort in the install (although its no more then what people should do when ever they install any comps) where as the kicker are a little more "drop in" friendly but again will get even better with a solid install.


i listen mostly to reggaeton and hip hop.. i was thinking on buying the kicker ix500.4 and i have a 15" K Comp.. 

thanks for the help i appreciate it.


----------



## emanuel2091 (May 24, 2011)

im going to buy one of them tomorrow and im still not sure on witch one to get..


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I havn't heard much about these specific speakers..they don't get bought much I think. Kicker has always made tweeters that I thought were more on the harsh side. Also, because they are so beefy, it makes install a bit harder.

Thanks for the reviews guys. I wish you all would have taken some pics.


----------



## TEARfromRED (Oct 2, 2009)

i think this is the only one i took, was in a rush and just decided to mount them as a coax set for a little while, changed it later


----------

